# Раздать инет по mac

## akam

Здравствуйте, подскажите пожалуйста как раздать инет по mac адресу. Такая конструкция не работает:

 *Quote:*   

> $IPTABLES -t nat -o $INET_IFACE -A POSTROUTING -m mac --mac-source 60:a1:0a:a7:fe:a7 -j SNAT --to-source $INET_IP
> 
> [17754.083715] x_tables: ip_tables: mac match: used from hooks POSTROUTING, but only valid from PREROUTING/INPUT/FORWARD

 

----------

## burik666

```
iptables -P FORWARD DROP

iptables -A FORWARD -m state --state RELATED,ESTABLISHED -j ACCEPT

iptables -A FORWARD -m mac --mac-source 60:a1:0a:a7:fe:a7 -j ACCEPT

```

----------

